# Help Finding Posts



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

When I first joined Outbackers I read a post about some mods that were done to the panel under the couch, so it could be accessed more easily. I believe the panel was not screwed in but had push buttons added. Can anybody send me a link or tell me where it is posted. I am also trying to find a post on silencing a water pump by adding rubber stoppers under the foot mounts. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Good timing! I just completed a mod yesterday. For just this idea. Plus gained 6 cu.ft. more storage. Look for my post and pics later today.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There was a post where someone removed a panel from a outdoor storage area for pump access. As for silencing you pump, some have removed the screws holding down the pump, slid one or more standard mouse pads under it and reinstalled the screws. The mouse pads make a nice isolator. Another cause of pump noise with the pex tubing connected to the pump will vibrate against the surfaces it touches. Either wrap the tubing or install extra loops of soft tube between the pex connections and the pump.

My link

My link

As far as searching goes, use google. Go to www.google.com. Put in the search terms you want and click the search button. At the resulting page, scroll down to the bottom and select "advanced search". When the next page comes up add "outbackers.com" to the domain box and click the advanced search button. You can be more specific in your search by using the "all these words", "this exact words or phrase" and "any of these words" fields.


----------

